# Tarmac S-Works SL4 - Red frame versus Black frame?



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

Ok, so I'm tossing up which Tarmac frame colour to get.

It's currently between

Black with Red Keyline:

4.bp.blogspot.com/-9XGRKQLY7R8/UA8Ohte23jI/AAAAAAAAAJE/6Pr_llN4AxM/s1600/tarmac3.png

Red:

3.bp.blogspot.com/-raObZt81oO4/UA8OlQAkYcI/AAAAAAAAAJM/DDD9SwS0QNM/s1600/tarmac4.png

Thoughts?

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Everyone knows that red is the fastest color.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Black is always stealth-beautiful but I can't get my head around those red keylines for 2013,therefore I would say red. I can't resist to a red Specialized frame anyway.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Red..


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

heya,

ARGH!!! INDECISION!!!

I was dead set on the Black with Red Keyline for a while, and now I'm swaying to the Red - the comments and polls are both leaning to the Red.

I've never had a Red Specialized frame before - it's not too loud? Lol. Although I suppose if you're going to get an S-Works, it may as well at least say it somewhere on it...haha.

ebay.com.au/itm/180959590951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8334wt_1182

With the Black, I have no idea how subtle the keyline and decals are - I suppose nobody here would have one already, or know of any pictures online? I'd love to see on in real life (we aren't due to get them in Australia for a few more months, apparently).

(And yes, this is #firstworldproblem...)

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, please not again......aarrgghhh.


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

Specalized's website has all the new bikes on it now


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a red S-works SL3 and always regretted it - preferred the black.

You can always bling up a black bike with wheel decals and white bar tape. You can't stealth a black one. 

I think the black is also more popular so gets slightly higher prices on ebay when you come to move on.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, that black with red outline looks amazing. Haven't seen it before now. 

However, I think the SL4 Di2 bike looks great in the bright red with all black wheels. I'd say as long as you stay with all black accents, including wheels, go with the red.


----------



## SpinninWheels (May 15, 2012)

Black is the new black!


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Although the black looks nice, it is a look that is starting to get over-played. I'm not sure the red line design helps the aesthetic in this case.

Red. Looking at the classics to the bikes of today, Red is timeless.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

I prefer the Black frame. Although I am biased because I have a 2012 S-Works (matte black with white and red) However IMO the 2013 frame colors are not even close to being as eye-popping as the 2012 frames. With that said I would recommend looking for a 2012 if you can find one. I was lucky to find one last month and will have it on the road in a week or so. Will post pics.
good luck


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, and seeing how hard it is to clean the matte white parts of my current SL3 frame, I would stay away from that. I'll definitely be going glossy next time I upgrade.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anything that is let go will be harder to clean up. Take care of these dirt and grime marks sooner and it wont be so hard to keep clean. If you want the popular colors you have to be ready to take care of it. That goes for everything, maybe not to the same degree and being more methodical about taking care of your machine.
Dont blame the colors, blame the owner.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

hipo_p51 said:


> Anything that is let go will be harder to clean up. Take care of these dirt and grime marks sooner and it wont be so hard to keep clean. If you want the popular colors you have to be ready to take care of it. That goes for everything, maybe not to the same degree and being more methodical about taking care of your machine.
> Dont blame the colors, blame the owner.


Nah, I'll blame the colors. Flat white on the inside of the fork + riding in the rain = brake grime running down the inside of the fork and being damn hard to clean off, even just after the ride.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Black with red. You can then accent the red throughout the bike.


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just ordered the Black/Red keyline today. I was also considering the Silver/Black/Red. Took me a week to make up my mind and I still wasn't sure when I got to the LBS this afternoon.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cignal_20 said:


> I just ordered the Black/Red keyline today. I was also considering the Silver/Black/Red. Took me a week to make up my mind and I still wasn't sure when I got to the LBS this afternoon.


Good choice. That color option seems to be the best. Of course my 2012 Black white red is better.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the black with red keyline red for 2 reasons: 

1) I personally like matte carbon more than glossy.
2) I know Specialized loves to put red everywhere. They already came out with a red frame last year so another red frame is just silly.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Satin Black with Red Keyline. I will be ordering one within the next couple of months. 

Cignal_20 - Do not forget to post some pics of your new SL4 when you get it.


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Will do, Merc. The frame came in last Friday. I stopped by the shop and gave it a once over. It looks even better in person. The mix of matt and gloss finish work really well together. I forgot to take any photos while I was there. I'm stripping my current bike this week so I can take everything to the shop and assemble it this Sunday.


----------



## smithers cycles (Aug 24, 2012)

i like the black.goes good with any kit,wheels etc.


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

Red is faster :thumbsup:


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Built the Tarmac today.*

Got the SL4 put together today. The pictures are not great, but here it is. I glad I went with the Red Keyline. It looks great in person. Tarmac is written down the top tube, but I couldn't get it to show up well.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great. How long did it take to order the frame?


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

The order was called in on Monday and the frame arrived from Utah to Florida on Friday.


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm considering a new groupset too, but I've had good luck with the 2011 SRAM Red and just can't justify another chunk of cash. The wife did well accepting the new frame purchase. I don't want to push her over the edge.


----------



## LouisLu (Jul 3, 2009)

SpinninWheels said:


> Black is the new black!


Me too


----------



## AndyL-HK (Sep 14, 2012)

also got the black/red keyline.....in the shop awaiting build! Although if you'd asked me a few years ago would have gone with the red...guess I'm a sucker for trends! But it looks awesome....


----------



## Foreigner (Sep 9, 2012)

My vote goes to the black, I think that one looks awesome .


----------



## Wille Malay (Oct 22, 2012)

Black all the way!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

AndyL-HK said:


> also got the black/red keyline.....in the shop awaiting build! Although if you'd asked me a few years ago would have gone with the red...guess I'm a sucker for trends! But it looks awesome....


Post pictures of it when you complete the build.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I should be getting a warranty frame from Specialized pretty soon. Looks like most people are getting the bright red as a replacement frame, I'm guessing because they sell the least of those. Don't want to give away the popular colors I guess.


----------

